# Medical Marijuana Bill in US Senate



## bluto392 (Mar 10, 2015)

http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/9/8177255/federal-medical-marijuana-law

Anyone think this bill will get a hearing or make any headway? I'm not optimistic


----------



## freddfish (Mar 10, 2015)

Read an article on leafly.com that seemed to see it as a easy win, due to the bipartisan support it has.

I sure hope so.


----------



## bluto392 (Mar 10, 2015)

Who knows? If Obama supports it, it could be doomed. The House is full of crazy people. Jaysus may speak to the tea baggers in those and they may vote it down.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 10, 2015)

bluto392 said:


> Who knows? If Obama supports it, it could be doomed. The House is full of crazy people. Jaysus may speak to the tea baggers in those and they may vote it down.


There are lots of TEA Partiers (Taxed Enough Already) that are stone libertarians, like me, and who favor local govt over distant and unresponsive federal... AND complete legalization.

Don't believe everything the media tells you about the tea party folks.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 11, 2015)

My fear is that a member of either party will attach a rider to the bill that the other side won't accept...thus killing it cleanly, and without anyone in the Senate having to make a stand. 

That way, they can continue to get Big Pharma money.


----------



## StonedAgeTimeTraveler (Mar 12, 2015)

freddfish said:


> There are lots of TEA Partiers (Taxed Enough Already) that are stone libertarians, like me, and who favor local govt over distant and unresponsive federal... AND complete legalization.
> 
> Don't believe everything the media tells you about the tea party folks.


The TEA Party does have it's share of nutjobs, and some hard-core conservative/libertarians that I don't always agree with, but this statement is very true.

Texas currently has a bill (HB2165) proposed and being discussed that would strike marijuana from the state's criminal law statutes COMPLETELY. Not regulate, or decriminalize, just fully remove it and treat it like any other crop/produce.

The man proposing it? A Republican and TEA Party member who's definitely a religious libertarian. Believe it or not, while the left (traditional MJ allies) may have a lot of issues and reasons to butt heads with the right, and the TEA Party in particular, they are surprise allies in the fight to legalize marijuana. Revenue from legal sales speaks to their desire to lower taxes, and the legalization aspect speaks to their desire for personal freedom and smaller government.


----------



## bluto392 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm listening to a Cannabis Radio show, and it sounds as if the senate bill would hand medical marijuana to Big Pharma so it can produce non psycho active medications. Their understanding is that a schedule two designation would mean all MMJ products would have to go through a pharmacist and meet pharmaceutical standards.

If this is the case, I'm hoping it won't pass. I understand there are health benefits, but let's be honest. MMJ is the foot in the door for recreational legalization. If this bill goes through, we'll lose a lot of impetus for full legalization- lawmakers will be able to say they've made available the health benefits of pot with a straight face. In other words, it'll give them cover to not make rec use legal


----------



## freddfish (Mar 12, 2015)

StonedAgeTimeTraveler said:


> The TEA Party does have it's share of nutjobs, and some hard-core conservative/libertarians that I don't always agree with, but this statement is very true.
> 
> Texas currently has a bill (HB2165) proposed and being discussed that would strike marijuana from the state's criminal law statutes COMPLETELY. Not regulate, or decriminalize, just fully remove it and treat it like any other crop/produce.
> 
> The man proposing it? A Republican and TEA Party member who's definitely a religious libertarian. Believe it or not, while the left (traditional MJ allies) may have a lot of issues and reasons to butt heads with the right, and the TEA Party in particular, they are surprise allies in the fight to legalize marijuana. Revenue from legal sales speaks to their desire to lower taxes, and the legalization aspect speaks to their desire for personal freedom and smaller government.


Bear in mind too that a lot of left folks are freedom hating nanny staters, who don't believe that citizens can be trusted with making their own personal choices.

Not all, mind you... But definitely a significant number. 

Trust me on this one...MD is infested with them.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 12, 2015)

bluto392 said:


> I'm listening to a Cannabis Radio show, and it sounds as if the senate bill would hand medical marijuana to Big Pharma so it can produce non psycho active medications. Their understanding is that a schedule two designation would mean all MMJ products would have to go through a pharmacist and meet pharmaceutical standards.
> 
> If this is the case, I'm hoping it won't pass. I understand there are health benefits, but let's be honest. MMJ is the foot in the door for recreational legalization. If this bill goes through, we'll lose a lot of impetus for full legalization- lawmakers will be able to say they've made available the health benefits of pot with a straight face. In other words, it'll give them cover to not make rec use legal


I just look at the whole thing as baby steps towards legalization. CO really let the cat out of the bag. Other states and the feds are going to HAVE to follow along...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2015)

freddfish said:


> There are lots of TEA Partiers (Taxed Enough Already) that are stone libertarians, like me, and who favor local govt over distant and unresponsive federal... AND complete legalization.
> 
> Don't believe everything the media tells you about the tea party folks.


sorry, i've checked out what the tea party has to say on their own websites.

they are racist evangelical douchebags who are more interested in establishing christian sharia law than following the constitution.

'libertarian' is the name an embarrassed republican gives himself, nothing else.

you don't fool anyone.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 12, 2015)

freddfish said:


> left folks are freedom hating nanny staters, who don't believe that citizens can be trusted with making their own personal choices.


so i assume then that the tea party folks have dumped their misogyny and want to allow women to make choices concerning their own bodies with respect to birth control and abortion then?

yeah, thought not.

stop ascribing to others the values which you hold so dearly.


----------



## AZgreenthumb (Mar 13, 2015)

I sure hope they are able to push it through this bill would solve a lot of current problems it would finally allow banks to do buisness with people in the marijuana industry and also reclassify marijuana from a schedule 1 to a schedule 2 drug I am not too optimistic though traditionally bills like this in the past have gone no where but mabey with marijuana being legal in 4 states now. The federal goverment is finally waking up!


----------



## freddfish (Mar 13, 2015)

AZgreenthumb said:


> I sure hope they are able to push it through this bill would solve a lot of current problems it would finally allow banks to do buisness with people in the marijuana industry and also reclassify marijuana from a schedule 1 to a schedule 2 drug I am not too optimistic though traditionally bills like this in the past have gone no where but mabey with marijuana being legal in 4 states now. The federal goverment is finally waking up!


I agree with your hopes on this, but I kinda think that it will take more than 4 states and public opinion to sway these tax fattened hyenas in Congress. There is just too much money in keeping prohibition going.

The libertarian in me wants to hear the sweet sound of the freedom bell ringing.. But I'm not holding my breath.

Here's hoping though...


----------



## freddfish (Mar 13, 2015)

Problem is... the only weapon the people have is the weight of public opinion.

Against them is Big Pharma, the law enforcement industry, private prison industry, the illegal big growers, the drug cartels, the religious lobby, the nanny staters...all of which throw around huge amounts of cash.

THAT is what we are up against...


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 13, 2015)

freddfish said:


> Problem is... the only weapon the people have is the weight of public opinion.
> 
> Against them is Big Pharma, the law enforcement industry, private prison industry, the illegal big growers, the drug cartels, the religious lobby, the nanny staters...all of which throw around huge amounts of cash.
> 
> THAT is what we are up against...


ya mean nanny staters like the tea partiers, who are opposed to legalization by large, large margins?



http://reason.com/poll/2012/11/14/73-percent-of-americans-think-medical-ma

or the religious nuts in the tea party who want to establish christianity as the official state religion, first amendment be damned?



http://www.publicpolicypolling.com/pdf/2015/PPP_Release_National_22415.pdf

you really need to stop spewing this nonsense. we already have enough deluded racist wingnuts spewing it on this forum.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 14, 2015)

bluto392 said:


> I'm listening to a Cannabis Radio show, and it sounds as if the senate bill would hand medical marijuana to Big Pharma so it can produce non psycho active medications. Their understanding is that a schedule two designation would mean all MMJ products would have to go through a pharmacist and meet pharmaceutical standards.
> 
> If this is the case, I'm hoping it won't pass. I understand there are health benefits, but let's be honest. MMJ is the foot in the door for recreational legalization. If this bill goes through, we'll lose a lot of impetus for full legalization- lawmakers will be able to say they've made available the health benefits of pot with a straight face. In other words, it'll give them cover to not make rec use legal


BTW, bluto....what is a cannabis radio show? Is this a youtube thing, an actual radio show, or a podcast somewhere, or video off a specific website? If possible, I would like to check it out.

Reason I ask, I would like to keep up with this bill as it makes it's way through the Senate.....but it seems that there is not too much publicity on this in the media. I have been listening to the political reprting on NPR lately, and I haven't heard them mention it. Not even once.

Of course, it doesn't take much to spike a story...all you need is for a few editors and program directors to decide that it isn't "newsworthy" and it becomes a non-issue. And given the number (and size) of the toes that this bill will be stepping on, it would almost figure if someone WAS trying to keep it out of the peoples eyesite. I usually watch the talking heads shows on Sunday AM.... it will be interesting to see if it gets any traction there this week.


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 14, 2015)

freddfish said:


> BTW, bluto....what is a cannabis radio show? Is this a youtube thing, an actual radio show, or a podcast somewhere, or video off a specific website? If possible, I would like to check it out.
> 
> Reason I ask, I would like to keep up with this bill as it makes it's way through the Senate.....but it seems that there is not too much publicity on this in the media. I have been listening to the political reprting on NPR lately, and I haven't heard them mention it. Not even once.
> 
> Of course, it doesn't take much to spike a story...all you need is for a few editors and program directors to decide that it isn't "newsworthy" and it becomes a non-issue. And given the number (and size) of the toes that this bill will be stepping on, it would almost figure if someone WAS trying to keep it out of the peoples eyesite. I usually watch the talking heads shows on Sunday AM.... it will be interesting to see if it gets any traction there this week.


Russ Bellvil has a decent little radio show. He stays current ,takes on anyone, and I hope, is growing his audience.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 14, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Russ Bellvil has a decent little radio show. He stays current ,takes on anyone, and I hope, is growing his audience.


Hey, thanks! Found it with no problem....it is too early in the AM to start listening to them, but I got it bookmarked. Looks like there might be a lot of good content.


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 14, 2015)

freddfish said:


> Hey, thanks! Found it with no problem....it is too early in the AM to start listening to them, but I got it bookmarked. Looks like there might be a lot of good content.


Not every show is great, but all in all, he is worth supporting. He has a very good memory and when he debates a drug warrior, at any level, from Sabet to a Faux News clown shoe (thanks to whoever I stole that from), he slaps down their canned, Devil's Lettuce babble and makes them look like the village idiot. P.S.Russ may have more than 1 site If U aren't getting what U expect look for another site under the same name....


----------



## bluto392 (Mar 14, 2015)

Cannabis Network Radio podcasts. This discussion was in the latest THC show I believe


----------



## freddfish (Mar 14, 2015)

Whoa. Now I have TWO great resources. Many thanks!

I am telling you, that is what I like about this site...it is just about the best resource I have found for cannabis issues, growing instructions, good political discussions, etc 

Good stuff


----------



## freddfish (Mar 18, 2015)

Along with Barbara Boxer getting on board with this, it looks like many of the GOP are trending our way.

Good. All this helps in the fight.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2015/03/03/the-republican-argument-to-end-marijuana-prohibition/



> There is a small but increasingly vocal share of Republicans who see the issue as one of government overreach. And their ranks — and influence — are growing.
> 
> As it stands, a strong majority of Republican millennials support legalizing the plant, according to a Pew Research survey: 63 percent of young Republicans support legalization, while 35 percent oppose it. And with millenials overtaking the baby boom generation in size, issues relevant to them will no doubt play a key role in the 2016 presidential election, Pew notes.


The more bi-partisan support that comes our way, and the more talking about this and other bills that gets done, the better our chances are of passage. Even if it is not this particular bill, as there will doubtless be more coming.

It is getting pretty clear, in poll after poll, and voter ballots, that the people want this.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 18, 2015)

freddfish said:


> It is getting pretty clear, in poll after poll, and voter ballots, that the people want this.


not republicans and tea partiers though, they are both overwhelmingly opposed.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 19, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Russ Bellvil has a decent little radio show. He stays current ,takes on anyone, and I hope, is growing his audience.


I checked out a debate Russ Belvil did with a guy named Sabet...he really did a good job at presenting his side of the argument with grace and humor....leavened with a healthy touch of realism and outrage.

I regret that I fell asleep for the rebuttal from Sabet and their subsequent debate. Long day.

I am of the opinion that the more talk that these debates generate, on the Republican, Dem, and libertarian side, the more the public will move it to the front burner. For the first time in my life, I think I see light at the end of the tunnel. 

(That Simpson/Texas thing is particularly encouraging).


----------



## StonedAgeTimeTraveler (Mar 19, 2015)

This reminds me of the end of Prohibition, when President FDR declared "What America needs now, is a drink".

I sincerely look forward to the day this ends, and hope the sitting president that signs the end of Federal MJ Prohibition makes a similar decree: "What America needs now, is to pack a bowl".


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 19, 2015)

freddfish said:


> I checked out a debate Russ Belvil did with a guy named Sabet...he really did a good job at presenting his side of the argument with grace and humor....leavened with a healthy touch of realism and outrage.
> 
> I regret that I fell asleep for the rebuttal from Sabet and their subsequent debate. Long day.
> 
> ...


Russ' shows can be recalled.U should be able to rerun the show. He hasn't broadcast all week, guess he is on vacation or something.The stories U hear coming from the Redneck states are longshot news articles played up by some wag, like it is a sure thing, for a payday.That is my take on news from Texas and the recent blabber about Kentucky legalizing.The only backwards state I give a chance to is Mississippi and that is a long shot, due to the initiative backers having no experience. I actually think the peeps there realize they are so poor they need the green rush more than any other state.


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 19, 2015)

freddfish said:


> Along with Barbara Boxer getting on board with this, it looks like many of the GOP are trending our way.
> 
> Good. All this helps in the fight.
> 
> ...


A good bit of this support is very soft and will evaporate if there is even a little push back from the anti's. A poll must show about 56% support right b4 the election to pass.


----------



## StonedAgeTimeTraveler (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm all for realism, but the reality is that 30 years ago, this would have been political suicide. It's the same in Texas: 20 years ago you'd be insane to even consider proposing ANY form of legalization or decriminalization; 10 years ago, you could propose it and it wouldn't spell doom for your career, but it'd never be discussed and would die a swift death. This year the bills are in committee and expected to be debated on the floor. Will they die? It seems likely, but it's still the furthest the legislation has EVER made it.

This progress, and progress it is, has come about from people insisting on making their voices heard to their representatives and working to improve the reputation of marijuana in the public eye.

The only way the progress will continue is, rather than be discouraged by the opposition and resigned to failure, we continue to fight. We're making headway; even if this isn't the year it comes tumbling down it almost certainly will be the year we took another forward step. Besides, surprises happen: google Alaska Marijuana Legalization and look at the articles from a year or two ago; the weed blogs and activists were predictably positive, but a LOT of news outlets and mainstream analysts considered it a long shot, RIGHT up until it passed. Then it seemed obvious, but that's just how hindsight works.


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 19, 2015)

Some scribe said there would be 16 initiatives next year. I think maybe 1 legislature will act next year leaving 15?. the 10 MPP. supported states have a decent chance. I give the other first time states very little chance, maybe 1 will succeed..I figure if 4 states + Cali pass rec it will be a great victory, anything else is gravy. I wouldn't mind the whole thing being knocked out by the courts "Failed Prohibition" is the best policy.


----------



## StonedAgeTimeTraveler (Mar 19, 2015)

I can agree with that; I certainly hope some of the long shot states swing the other way; it would only take 1 to create some serious momentum, but there's already a fair amount of that as it is for the movement.


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 19, 2015)

freddfish said:


> " good political discussions",


BOY, HAVE U GOT A SURPRISE COMING!


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 19, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Russ' shows can be recalled.U should be able to rerun the show. He hasn't broadcast all week, guess he is on vacation or something.The stories U hear coming from the Redneck states are longshot news articles played up by some wag, like it is a sure thing, for a payday.That is my take on news from Texas and the recent blabber about Kentucky legalizing.The only backwards state I give a chance to is Mississippi and that is a long shot, due to the initiative backers having no experience. I actually think the peeps there realize they are so poor they need the green rush more than any other state.


I live in KY. Hemp is already legal. We have a medical bill in the works. On top of that, 4 plants is a misdemeanor and eight ounces is also a misdemeanor. KY has lenient laws on mj compared to some states. Even recent bust with felony amounts of plants are just getting slaps on the wrist.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 19, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> BOY, HAVE U GOT A SURPRISE COMING!


 OK....pr'haps that statement was a TAD optimistic.....


----------



## freddfish (Mar 19, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I live in KY. Hemp is already legal. We have a medical bill in the works. On top of that, 4 plants is a misdemeanor and eight ounces is also a misdemeanor. KY has lenient laws on mj compared to some states. Even recent bust with felony amounts of plants are just getting slaps on the wrist.


I hear what you are saying, and there are a lot of states and cities that are de-facto decrim'ed because the LEOs aren't willing to waste the time enforcing it.

But the fight must go on, until those laws are gone. All it would take is one modern Harry Anslinger to demand that the law be enforced, and pot-smokers will be seeing the inside of jail cells.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 19, 2015)

StonedAgeTimeTraveler said:


> I'm all for realism, but the reality is that 30 years ago, this would have been political suicide. It's the same in Texas: 20 years ago you'd be insane to even consider proposing ANY form of legalization or decriminalization; 10 years ago, you could propose it and it wouldn't spell doom for your career, but it'd never be discussed and would die a swift death. This year the bills are in committee and expected to be debated on the floor. Will they die? It seems likely, but it's still the furthest the legislation has EVER made it.
> 
> This progress, and progress it is, has come about from people insisting on making their voices heard to their representatives and working to improve the reputation of marijuana in the public eye.
> 
> The only way the progress will continue is, rather than be discouraged by the opposition and resigned to failure, we continue to fight. We're making headway; even if this isn't the year it comes tumbling down it almost certainly will be the year we took another forward step. Besides, surprises happen: google Alaska Marijuana Legalization and look at the articles from a year or two ago; the weed blogs and activists were predictably positive, but a LOT of news outlets and mainstream analysts considered it a long shot, RIGHT up until it passed. Then it seemed obvious, but that's just how hindsight works.


An analogy:

The Soviet Union looked impregnable and set to last forever... until they weren't anymore. After Reagan walked out of the Rekjavik Summit over SDI, Gorbachev flew home and told his closest people that the USSR had just lost the Cold War.

And shortly afterwards, the Wall came tumblin' down...

We need to keep up the pressure on this folks, get support from both Dems and Pubs...and eventully this will all fall apart of it's own weight. ANY opponent looks really tough, until you hit them in the right place, maybe just hard enough, maybe just long enough.

The people are on our side.


----------



## UncleBuck (Mar 19, 2015)

freddfish said:


> All it would take is one modern Harry Anslinger to demand that the law be enforced, and pot-smokers will be seeing the inside of jail cells.


didn't tea partiers like ted cruz and company just take to the senate floor and demand that cannabis laws be enforced?

http://hemp.org/news/content/texas-sen-ted-cruz-says-not-enforcing-federal-marijuana-laws-dangerous-liberty

why yes, he did.

he even said it was "dangerous to liberty".

WTF is wrong with you tea party types?


----------



## freddfish (Mar 19, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> A good bit of this support is very soft and will evaporate if there is even a little push back from the anti's. A poll must show about 56% support right b4 the election to pass.


All due respect, brother....but I think you are giving the antis too much credit. They are on the wrong side of history.

It may take a while, but with the shift in public opinoion, just a matter of time.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 19, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Russ' shows can be recalled.U should be able to rerun the show. He hasn't broadcast all week, guess he is on vacation or something.The stories U hear coming from the Redneck states are longshot news articles played up by some wag, like it is a sure thing, for a payday.That is my take on news from Texas and the recent blabber about Kentucky legalizing.The only backwards state I give a chance to is Mississippi and that is a long shot, due to the initiative backers having no experience. I actually think the peeps there realize they are so poor they need the green rush more than any other state.



As long as they are talking about it, progress is being made. Keep it in the news, the talk shows, the blogs, etc

Yeah...some of it is wishful thinking, you are quite correct. But SOMETIMES, if enough people wish for something, it becomes true.


(Well, time to sack out. G'night, John-boy.....)


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 20, 2015)

freddfish said:


> All due respect, brother....but I think you are giving the antis too much credit. They are on the wrong side of history.
> 
> It may take a while, but with the shift in public opinoion, just a matter of time.


FL. polled at 72% prior to the vote. Can't recall the % day b4 election, but it polled as passing 63%?. actually got 57.7%?... 5.5 polling points did not actually exist. This is the rule not the exception, and the antis vote


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 20, 2015)

freddfish said:


> " All it would take is one modern Harry Anslinger to demand that the law be enforced, and pot-smokers will be seeing the inside of jail cells".


The BIGGEST fed battle to date is set already. I believe the Kansas, Okla suit is to be heard in June?. That decision will make the other suits moot, Sheriffs, Holiday Inn, etc.. As I understand it the Supremacy clause will be at stake, I Do not see how Scotus can rule for Colo.,forcing a quick resched. or chaos..I also believe a half assed resched. will NOT fix the impact of a pro supremacy decision, Maybe the case is a blessing, forcing unscheduling?


----------



## freddfish (Mar 20, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> The BIGGEST fed battle to date is set already. I believe the Kansas, Okla suit is to be heard in June?. That decision will make the other suits moot, Sheriffs, Holiday Inn, etc.. As I understand it the Supremacy clause will be at stake, I Do not see how Scotus can rule for Colo.,forcing a quick resched. or chaos..I also believe a half assed resched. will NOT fix the impact of a pro supremacy decision, Maybe the case is a blessing, forcing unscheduling?


Do you have any good links on this? It is interesting the way you laid it out, and I would like to follow how it plays when push comes to shove. I don't think I am quite as savvy about the political machinations as you seem to be...


----------



## freddfish (Mar 20, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> FL. polled at 72% prior to the vote. Can't recall the % day b4 election, but it polled as passing 63%?. actually got 57.7%?... 5.5 polling points did not actually exist. This is the rule not the exception, and the antis vote


Yeah...but imho Florida is a strange case, with all the blow-ins and snowbirds etc. As far as states go, I am reluctant to look to them as a bellwether. Lots and lots of old folks down there, which skews the dynamic too


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 20, 2015)

freddfish said:


> Do you have any good links on this? It is interesting the way you laid it out, and I would like to follow how it plays when push comes to shove. I don't think I am quite as savvy about the political machinations as you seem to be...


Most of my info comes from 5 or so sites Each adds its little bit: Stop the Drug War .Com., the Chronicle A.M. and Med. MJ sections daily updates are good for state news. Cannabis Culture Marijuana Magazine, Mark Emery's site, good west coast and Canadian site..MAP. Media awareness project/index,, continuously updated (you have to get on the right page, 1 good,1 not so good,(lots of newspaper articles, op eds, etc). The Weed Blog, GOOD site, updated 3/4 times a day. Topix, Marijuana News, so so Site that occasionally has articles found no place else. Norml, State news section, articles from newspapers within that state. The Cannabist.com. MJ section of the Denver paper, good for Colo. news On some of these the First/main page is not where U want to be. U may have to go to a page or 2, but when U are in the right spot u should know it.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 20, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Most of my info comes from 5 or so sites Each adds its little bit: Stop the Drug War .Com., the Chronicle A.M. and Med. MJ articles are Good for state news. Cannabis Culture Marijuana Magazine, Mark Emery's site, good west coast and Canadian Site..MAP. Media awareness project/index,, continuisly updated (you have to get on the right page, 1 good,1 not so good,(lots of newspaper articles, op eds, etc). The Weed Blog, good site, updated 3/4 times a day. Topix, Marijuana News, so so cite that occasionally has articles found no place else. Norml, State news section, articles from newspaper within that state. The Cannabist.com. MJ section of the Denver paper, good for Colo. news On some of these the First/main page is not where U want to be. U may have to go to a page or 2, but when U are in the right spot u should know it.


Thanks!

It'll take me a week to get through all that material... but worth it I suspect. Staying on top of this and making noise will get the ball rolling...


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 25, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I live in KY. Hemp is already legal. We have a medical bill in the works. On top of that, 4 plants is a misdemeanor and eight ounces is also a misdemeanor. KY has lenient laws on mj compared to some states. Even recent bust with felony amounts of plants are just getting slaps on the wrist.


 Saw a show once that said Ky. was an outdoor grow hotbed. is this still so? Does KY. export product or has the market shifted? How's KY's record on asset forfeiture?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Saw a show once that said Ky. was an outdoor grow hotbed. is this still so? Does KY. export product or has the market shifted? How's KY's record on asset forfeiture?


Up until the medical sweep across the us KY was second only to California. Its still a hotbed. You don't see much in the way of asset forfeiture. KY is more worried about pills and Meth. I'm not saying it doesn't happen. The way the law is set up you need to be in the 50 plant range for serious trouble. I believe since hemp and cbd passed medical is next. We have a marijuana compassion act bill in the works.


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 25, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> Up until the medical sweep across the us KY was second only to California. Its still a hotbed. You don't see much in the way of asset forfeiture. KY is more worried about pills and Meth. I'm not saying it doesn't happen. The way the law is set up you need to be in the 50 plant range for serious trouble. I believe since hemp and cbd passed medical is next. We have a marijuana compassion act bill in the works.


50 plants, sounds like the powers that be have created a wink and nod cottage industry,a limit set just above an economy of scale. Not intense scrutiny. Wonder how many otherwise poor, get a big boost with near 50 plant gardens. I see the pols wanting to keep the status quo.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 25, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> Saw a show once that said Ky. was an outdoor grow hotbed. is this still so? Does KY. export product or has the market shifted? How's KY's record on asset forfeiture?



Kinda funny coincidence...the most recent episodes of the FX show "Justified" concern a scramble to buy good land in Harlan Co just ahead of (I guess fictional) weed legalization. One character said that the rick and loamy soil of the area was famous for qualtiy and high-yields.

Of course, Justified is just a TV show, after all. But I did find it interesting.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2015)

freddfish said:


> Kinda funny coincidence...the most recent episodes of the FX show "Justified" concern a scramble to buy good land in Harlan Co just ahead of (I guess fictional) weed legalization. One character said that the rick and loamy soil of the area was famous for qualtiy and high-yields.
> 
> Of course, Justified is just a TV show, after all. But I did find it interesting.


 I've been to Harlan. Some of the show is just that, a show. Its right on the money. I know of coal miners ritiring after growing in that area. Funny though, cross the state line into VA and one plant is mandatory 5 year minimum.

50 plants would put you at a class c felony. 49 class d 1-5 in KY. First offense mostly probation .


----------



## overgrowem (Mar 25, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've been to Harlan. Some of the show is just that, a show. Its right on the money. I know of coal miners ritiring after growing in that area. Funny though, cross the state line into VA and one plant is mandatory 5 year minimum.
> 
> 50 plants would put you at a class c felony. 49 class d 1-5 in KY. First offense mostly probation .


FL. hits U up on Manufacturing with intent to distribute, at 21 or 22 plants. I'm sure most plea.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2015)

overgrowem said:


> FL. hits U up on Manufacturing with intent to distribute, at 21 or 22 plants. I'm sure most plea.


Slowly but surely America is realizing they have been lied to.

When I was a teenager my dad would have beat me for smoking pot.

My dad went through chemotherapy and radiation for lymphoma. It caused nerve damage. He got so bad he couldn't walk and was eating pain pills like skittles. I made him some edibles and a topical cream and it has changed his life.

I do the same for my wife that has diabetic neuropathy.

It is a shame that such medicine is illegal.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 25, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> Slowly but surely America is realizing they have been lied to.
> 
> When I was a teenager my dad would have beat me for smoking pot.
> 
> ...


That is a pretty inspiring story....and one that tends to make me angry at the people who are persisting in keeping this illegal and unresearched. I'm glad you were able to give him some relief.

Is your dad still with us?


----------



## whitebb2727 (Mar 25, 2015)

freddfish said:


> That is a pretty inspiring story....and one that tends to make me angry at the people who are persisting in keeping this illegal and unresearched. I'm glad you were able to give him some relief.
> 
> Is your dad still with us?


Yes he is with us. Cancer free over ten years now.

I've told the story here before. The doctors were going to kill him. They burnt his saliva glands up. He had to carry water and lidocaine for a long time.

He was on his death bed and walked away from chemo and radiation. He went to an organic diet and used herbs and natural remedies.

I cried when the man I looked up to was widdled to less than a hundred pounds.

Thank you for the kind words. I hope this story and others reach the public.


----------



## freddfish (Mar 26, 2015)

whitebb2727 said:


> Yes he is with us. Cancer free over ten years now.
> 
> I've told the story here before. The doctors were going to kill him. They burnt his saliva glands up. He had to carry water and lidocaine for a long time.
> 
> ...


I wish I could LIKE that post a hundred fucking times. So glad to hear that it worked out for him, you, and the family.

We need good, solid research into all facets of MMJ ...and we don,'t need it now.we needed it 20 years ago.


----------

